# Renting a TLC plates car/SUV for NYC question!



## UberMax_75 (Nov 29, 2015)

I know when someone rents a TLC car/SUV he is added on the insurance as a driver. My question is, can two people rent one car and BOTH names be added as drivers or it can be only one?


----------



## Uberinian (Jan 11, 2016)

More people can be added. 

P. S don't rent a car. Buy one if you can. You'll make more profit and it's better, way better than renting.


----------

